

★What are good ways to prepare my kids to be billionaires? - vladmiller
http://www.quora.com/What-are-good-ways-to-prepare-my-kids-to-be-billionaires

======
jcr
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points

Please remove the unicode star character from the title.

